# '06 Jetta, Radio upgrade from MIX to SAT option, will factory wiring be in place?



## ZestyMordant (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey All,
I've got an '06 Jetta from Canada that has a Premium 7 stereo without the SAT option. The radio has the MIX button instead of the SAT button. 
I believe that my radio is part number: 1K0035180
and the replacement radio with the SAT button is: 1K0035180C
I want to put a SIRIUS tuner in the trunk for a nice OEM integration. Assuming I can find a tuner, will the wiring be in place for me to do this? What about the satellite antenna? I think the VWs that came with the SAT option also have an integrated antenna. Will my Jetta have this?
Also, I found a SIRIUS tuner for a reasonable price with part number: 8E0035593D
I read that this is for a VW WITH the navigation and tire pressure monitoring system. Will it not work with my Jetta? I don't understand why it wouldn't work.
Any help would be much appreciated,
Zesty Mordant


----------



## DunKeL GraU (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: '06 Jetta, Radio upgrade from MIX to SAT option, will factory wiring be in place? (ZestyMordant)*

I think you have to have the "SAT" button or it wont work. You also have to source a cable harness to run from the sat module to the premium 7. I believe Enfig car stereo is making them. Heres the site: You will have to call as the harness is not on the site.
http://enfigcarstereo.com/
You will also have to get an antenna (ebay). 

Im not sure about sat modules specifically for nav or TPMS. I thought they were all the same. I would double check on this, but thats the first I've heard about that. 
BTW, I have a sirius module for sale. Shipping to Canada will cost you a bit more, but if this is a better deal than the one your looking at LMK. Heres the link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4694968


----------

